# rectificar los 220 volts de la linea



## bieber45 (Oct 28, 2009)

Alguien me podria decir cual es el peligro de rectificar los 220 v de linea con un puente rectificador de 4 diodos ? si estamos haciendolo con 350 volts que entregan un transformador, porque no hacerlos directamente de la linea? si la corriente alterna nunca esta en contacto con chasis. ya seqan diodos o un puente rectificador. el problema es el costo de los trafos, para equipos a valvula. gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.

Si te parece muy caro comprar el transformador, ¿cuánto cuesta tu vida?, porque eso es lo arriegas no usando el transformador.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2009)

Es peligroso por donde la veas, un error cualquiera y puedes despedirte de esta galaxia.
No hay nada que limite la corriente que venga.
Además no hay aislacion galvanica, ruidos, sobrevoltajes, picos, y demas porquerías de red que harian destrosos en tu circuito. Ni que decir si cae un rayo en la linea...

Recomendable: No.
Posible: Si.

Queda a tu criterio, vendrán mas a desmoralizarte.

Cuiden sus vidas!!! Son unicas!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 29, 2009)

bieber45 dijo:


> ... si estamos haciendolo con 350 volts que entregan un transformador, porque no hacerlos directamente de la linea? si la corriente alterna nunca esta en contacto con chasis. ya seqan diodos o un puente rectificador. el problema es el costo de los trafos, para equipos a valvula. gracias


OK, la polarizacion de placa la sacas de directamente de linea, eso ya se hacia en radios y televisores con *valvulas americanas*... 

Pero  los filamentos con que los vas a alimentar?   Sacaste cuentas si podes?

Tuviste en cuenta que las entrada de audio tienen que estar aisladas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...... eso ya se hacia en radios y televisores con *valvulas americanas*...


Y yo conozco a 2 personas que por poco se quedaron "Fritos" al emplear esas radios en Argentina.

Frito = Electrocutado


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 29, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y yo conozco a 2 personas que por poco se quedaron "Fritos" al emplear esas radios en Argentina.


Esa "bestialidad" (en terminos de seguridad) se originaba en que los diseños con valvulas americanas tenian todos los filamentos en serie y estaban astutamente calculados para que la suma de las tensiones nominales de los filamentos sea 110V (todas las valvulas tenian la misma corriente nominal  de filamento). Si bien tenia su riesgo, era bastante menos peligroso que con 220.

En paises con lineas de 220, en lugar de poner transformador, directamente agregaban una resistencias de 10-20-50W (lo que hiciera falta) en serie con los filamentos y donde se podia, modificaban el diseño para mayor tension de placa.
Esta mala costumbre estaba presente en todas las radios con valvulas americanas (las valvulas europeas eran todas de 6.3V o 12.7V con punto medio) y en los televisores Philips.


----------



## bieber45 (Nov 5, 2009)

se agradece, se agradece y se agradece, la rectificacion directa se utilizo mucho en la decada del 50 se llamaban ambas corrientes y el asunto era qu ninguna parte metalica estuviera desprotegida, mi duda surge ya que no comprendo porque un trafo de 220 a 6 v a 5(cinco) amperes, con un peso fisico de casi un kilo, vale 48 pesos y uno de 220 a 350 en 250 miliamperes, con muchisimo menos material, al enterarse que lo vas a usar en vavulas, te lo cobran 300 pesos, por eso se me ocurrio la burrada de rectificar los 220 con un pequeño trafo de 6 volt para fiamentos. vuelvo a gradecer las respuestas.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 5, 2009)

El problema de fabricar algo cuya masa este vinculada a linea esta en la idoneidad de la persona que hace el trabajo.  Si vos te consideras una persona con claros conceptos de electricidad pues dale para adelante.
Pero si no, deja de lamentarte por un trafo de 300$, porque cuando no se tiene claro algo *siempre se evalua al reves (Murphy)* --> se protege donde no hace falta y donde hay verdadero riesgo* ni se ve*.



> mi duda surge ya que no comprendo porque un trafo de 220 a 6 v a 5(cinco) amperes, con un peso fisico de casi un kilo, vale 48 pesos y uno de 220 a 350 en 250 miliamperes, con muchisimo menos material, al enterarse que lo vas a usar en vavulas, te lo cobran 300 pesos,


Nunca puede ser mas chico un trafo de 350Vx250mA = 87.5VA que uno de 6Vx5A = 30VA -->  algo se te perdio.

De cualquier forma, a igualdad de potencia, siempre sera mas barato un trafo estandar de 220/6 o 220/12 que uno de 220/350x250mA que te lo bobinan a pedido porque eso sirve nada mas que para un amplificador valvular.


----------



## david_rc_91 (Mar 15, 2010)

hola necesito 410v o 450v CC, y quise rectificar 220v con filtro y todo, pero los 1n4007 se ponen en corto, me dijeron que es porque la resistencia del filtro (100uf 450v) es baja en el comienzo, por lo que se queman los diodos, no se como solucionarlo, donde le puedo poner una resistencia para que no pase esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2010)

1N5408 y ponele un inductor como el que traen las fuentes de PC.

Igual solamente vas a lograr 310 Vcc , a menos que utilices una configuración de doblador de tensión 

saludos


----------



## david_rc_91 (Mar 15, 2010)

si pongo filto obtengo mas? no es asi? 310 es solo rectificando


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola.

Pon una resistencia de 47 a 100 ohmios de 2W en la entrada del alterna del rectificador.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: No es lo más apropiado usar el voltaje de la red de modo directo.
En especial si piensa usarla en amplificadores que tendrá la tierra directamente al alto voltaje.


----------



## david_rc_91 (Mar 15, 2010)

ok con eso se soluciona? me habian dicho en la entrada pero no creia que haga nada jeje
quedate tranquilo esto es para un flash estroboscopico, porque el circuito original traia un doblador, pero tenia en la entrada una resistencia de 1k 50w ( supongo porque estaba diseñado para 110v), entonces queria obtener los 400v sin comprar una resistencia de esa magnitud 

gracias! voy a probar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2010)

*OJO* aislá bien el potenciòmetro de regulaciòn !


----------



## david_rc_91 (Mar 16, 2010)

bueno se revienta la resistencia no puedo rectificar 220v!!! con filtro!
hize esto nose si esta bien, puse una resistencia en seri con la entrada como me dijieron y no anda se quema la R

Alguien que me ayude lo necesito para esta semana


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

De cuantos watts es la resistencia? Recomendaría unos 20W...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola.
Cuál es la corriente máxima de la fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## david_rc_91 (Mar 16, 2010)

bueno necesito 400v para este circuito no quiero tener que comprar esa resistencia de 1k que en realidad no son 10w sino 50w ( es casi como poner un soldador en serie) y quiero ahorrarme todo eso me ayudan?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola. 

Haz el puente de rectificación con el 1N5408.
Usa una resistencia de 10 ohmios de 5W.

Suerte. 
chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marcunni24 (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola, 
  Estoy con un problema similar al que hablaban en este tema, por eso preferí no crear uno nuevo. Quiero rectificar 220Vac, para obtener 310Vdc y alimentar una tira de 96 leds. 
Entiendo que hay otras maneras de hacerlo (podría poner tiras en paralelo, pero eso ya requeriría usar un trafo y demás. Como acá es un circuito que queda completamente aislado de cualquier contacto "humano", me pareció una forma fácil de resolverlo.
Al momento de conectar el rectificador, vuela el fusible (al menos tuve la precaución de poner el fusible, que si no ya habría reventado dos capacitores... ). Por lo que leo, lo que me está pasando es que la corriente en el arranque se me va a un valor muy alto (en teoría  "ilimitado"..?), ahora bien..
¿Alguien probó con las opciones que dan? La opción de la bobina de DOSMETROS me parece buena idea, el inductor me limitaría la corriente.
Por otro lado, una resistencia me resultaría más fácil de conseguir, pero no termino de entender el criterio con que eligen los valores. 5W? 20W? 
Adjunto un esquema del circuito. Es bastante sencillo, los 220V entran por la bornera "2", y los 311V estarían en la bornera "1" (un poco al revés la lógica..., pero bue).
Desde ya, gracias por leerme


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2014)

marcunni24 dijo:


> Hola,
> Estoy con un problema similar al que hablaban en este tema, por eso preferí no crear uno nuevo. . . . .



El fusible salta por la altísima corriente de carga inicial del condensador electrolítico.
Existen varios temas sobre le cálculo de fuentes sin transformador, mira en esos temas como se calcula todo.


----------

